# With a new resident visa how long can I wait to bring personal belongings into Mexico



## Deberman (Jun 27, 2013)

I have recently acquired my Residente Permanente. I have my personal belongings in Houston and are having a home I bought in SMA refurbished. How long can I wait to bring in my personal belongings. I think it used to be 6 months but don't know if this has changed with the new rules.

Anyone know the answer to this?

Thanks
Dberman


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have 180 days to enter Mexico (only once), then 30 days to apply to INM for finalization of your application and issuance of your Residente Permanente card. You cannot exit Mexico until it is issued, and it can take longer than you may expect. Once issued, you may ship personal goods to Mexico within six months, I think, and olny that once.
On your first single entry, you can bring what you can carry with you; seldom any problems there, except for the fact that you probably will not be driving, unless you have already got a Mexican plated car.


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> You have 180 days to enter Mexico (only once), then 30 days to apply to INM for finalization of your application and issuance of your Residente Permanente card. You cannot exit Mexico until it is issued, and it can take longer than you may expect.


Please check your facts on leaving Mexico while waiting for your credentials. In the Jan-Feb timeframe, when we were going through our RP process, we ran into several people who were at the INM office to request permission to leave while waiting for their process to complete. There was a fee associated with that request and another fee to re-enter Mexico. There may be a time limit for your trip and you need to report to INM on your return. I've heard some people even got lucky and their cards were ready for them when they went back to report their return.


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

Deberman said:


> I have recently acquired my Residente Permanente. I have my personal belongings in Houston and are having a home I bought in SMA refurbished. How long can I wait to bring in my personal belongings. I think it used to be 6 months but don't know if this has changed with the new rules.
> 
> Anyone know the answer to this?
> 
> ...


Are you planning on asking the consulate to approve a menaje ? When we came down in January we had our menaje and all our stuff with us (trailer) when we crossed the border - day 1. We just weren't in a position to live without our stuff for who knows how long while we waited for our INM process to complete. I don't know how other people handle that...

Here's a link to an Aduana page that talks some about the menaje. And here is a short (google translated) mention of timeframes. In your case what concerns me is their use of the word 'arrived' rather than mention of obtaining your plastic credentials.

"Household items can be made within three months prior to the entrance of the country concerned or their removal thereof, or within six months after the date on which it arrived or departed."

http://www.aduanas.gob.mx/aduana_mexico/2008/tramites/140_10413.html

Good luck.


----------



## Deberman (Jun 27, 2013)

*Thanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> You have 180 days to enter Mexico (only once), then 30 days to apply to INM for finalization of your application and issuance of your Residente Permanente card. You cannot exit Mexico until it is issued, and it can take longer than you may expect. Once issued, you may ship personal goods to Mexico within six months, I think, and olny that once.
> On your first single entry, you can bring what you can carry with you; seldom any problems there, except for the fact that you probably will not be driving, unless you have already got a Mexican plated car.


Thank you for the information. You wrote that I have up to 6 months ship my personal belongings into Mexico but it seemed you were not certain on the time frame because you wrote "i think". That's the question that I must be sure of because if I wait for say 4 months before I ship my stuff, and I really only have three months to bring it in, then I will be in trouble. I know the time frame in 2012 used to be 6 months but with all the new regulations it might have changed. So are you certain that I have 6 months to bring my stuf in?


----------



## Deberman (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank for the info!

Very confusing. The translations are not very good. I just want to know if I have 3 or 6 months to bring in my personal belongings. If it's 3 months I will need to store it somewhere until the house is ready to move in.

Dberman


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Deberman said:


> Thank you for the information. You wrote that I have up to 6 months ship my personal belongings into Mexico but it seemed you were not certain on the time frame because you wrote "i think". That's the question that I must be sure of because if I wait for say 4 months before I ship my stuff, and I really only have three months to bring it in, then I will be in trouble. I know the time frame in 2012 used to be 6 months but with all the new regulations it might have changed. So are you certain that I have 6 months to bring my stuf in?


Trmites - Mexicanos o inmigrantes repatriados o deportados

Google translation:

"Household goods

Household items that can be imported duty-free trade, used goods comprises the following:

"IMMIGRANTS AND NATIONAL repatriated [Expats]or deported

Immigrants and repatriated [Expats] or deported nationals may enter your household goods duty-free trade provided they are subject to the following procedure:

1. Get it the Mexican Consulate nearest your home, certified statement of household goods, which shall state:
• Full Name.
• Address where he established his residence abroad.
• Site where established residence in Mexico.
• Description and quantity of goods that integrates household goods.
• Length of residence abroad, if a Mexican citizen. Case of domestic migrants, the minimum period of stay abroad shall not be less than six months." [from the USA or other countries deported Mexican Nationals]

Household items can be made [imported] within three months prior to the entrance of the country concerned or your exit thereof, or within six months after the date on which it arrived [which you arrived] or departed [from another country]." [ appears you have 3 months prior [immigrating with your visa] and 6 months after you get your menaje de casa to do the transporting of household goods into Mexico] Appears it is good for 9 months total. 3 months before you enter to stay and 6 months after you start your INM process] Isla might be able to help with the translation better than I did? if she would.


last modified:
26/Septenber /2012, 17.05, current information."



Menaje de casa

El menaje de casa que se puede importar libre de impuestos al comercio exterior, comprende las siguientes mercancías usadas: 


"INMIGRANTES Y NACIONALES REPATRIADOS O DEPORTADOS

Los inmigrantes y nacionales repatriados o deportados, podrán introducir su menaje de casa libre de impuestos al comercio exterior siempre que se sujeten al siguiente procedimiento:

1. Obtener en el Consulado Mexicano más próximo a su domicilio, la declaración certificada de menaje de casa, en la cual deberá manifestar:
•Nombre completo.
•Domicilio donde estableció su residencia en el extranjero.
•Sitio donde establecerá su residencia en México.
•Descripción y cantidad de la mercancía que integra el menaje de casa.
•Tiempo de residencia en el extranjero, si es ciudadano mexicano. Tratándose de emigrantes nacionales, el plazo mínimo de permanencia en el extranjero no deberá ser menor a seis meses."


"El menaje de casa podrá efectuarse dentro de los tres meses anteriores a la entrada del interesado al país o al de su salida del mismo o dentro de los seis meses posteriores a la fecha en que éste haya arribado o salido."

"última modificación : 
26/septiembre/2012, 17:05, información vigente. "


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

IMMIGRANTS AND NATIONAL repatriated [Mexican Nationals who move back to Mexico from another country] or deported [Mexican Nationals]

Immigrants [ Expats included] and repatriated [Mexican Nationals who move back to Mexico from another country] or deported nationals [ Mexican nationals deported from another country] may enter your household goods duty-free trade provided they are subject to the following procedure:


----------



## Deberman (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow! thank you so much for explaining the translation. I understand now. Great! so I have 6 months to bring in my personal stuff. I really only need 4 months so I will be fine.
Thank you for guiding me through.

Best regards ,
Deberman


----------

